# Flash 10 amd64



## J_Tiger (Dec 15, 2009)

Been trying to get flash working with firefox.  I've followed the instructions on this page:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

I get stuck at the point where it says:

"The next step is to install the www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 port."

I tried:

# pkg_add -r linux-f10-flashplugin10

and got this result:

Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/p...0-release/Latest/linux-f10-flashplugin10.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.0-release/Latest/linux-f10-flashplugin10.tbz' by URL

Thanks in advance.


----------



## expl (Dec 15, 2009)

You have to install it from ports.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 15, 2009)

They cannot deliver packages for non-FOSS software.


----------



## J_Tiger (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, it works now, but I had some more hoops to jump through before it did.

After downloading and trying to install linux-f10-flashplugin10.tbz, it gave a checksum error.

fixed with 'make checksum'

installation continued, and numerous rpm files were installed.  But the installer was unable to fetch several.

I found this site, from which I was able to find all of them
http://ftp.riken.go.jp/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/10/

the rest was a breeze,

Thanks again,
J_Tiger


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2009)

J_Tiger said:
			
		

> Thanks, it works now, but I had some more hoops to jump through before it did.
> 
> After downloading and trying to install linux-f10-flashplugin10.tbz, it gave a checksum error.
> 
> ...



Hey J_Tiger,

  Did you install firefox 3.5 from ports ?  I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 amd64, firefox 3.5 installed from ports. Followed the instructions in the handbook but flash is not working    the plugin does not show in aboutlugins.

cheers!


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you tried running `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 31, 2009)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Have you tried running `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`?



Yep. It even says it's installing the plugin. But if I try 

nspluginwrapper --list

nothing shows up. And Firefox 3.5 does not display the plugin in it's aboutlugins page.

I have the linux emulation installed, linprocfs mounted and the kernel module loaded.

I guess I'll give it a shot as root and see if it's some kind of permissions issue.

cheers!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't use root. It is not a permissions issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

Try:


```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```


----------



## StratCat (Dec 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Don't use root. It is not a permissions issue.





			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Success! I did have to solve a permissions issue as the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins was owned by root and my user had no write permissions. 

After chowning that folder and its contents to my user, your instructions worked perfectly. Thanks !

cheers!


----------

